# تقنية النانو فن تصغير الاشياء



## ابو عزام f16 (13 مايو 2010)

اجتاز العلماء منذ عشرين سنة حداً جديداً، عندما توصلوا إلى جعل المادة تعمل بمقياس جزء من مليار من المتر. والنتيجة: مآثر في الإلكترونيات، ومواد غير مسبوقة في الصناعة، وكذلك أيضاً آفاق مثيرة للقلق في البيولوجيا والوراثة. لقد بدأ عصر الثورة النانوية منذ وقت مضى.
تنبثق من العالم النانوي آمال واعدة، لأن المادة بهذا المقياس تكشف عن إمكانات لا تخطر على بال. وما إن يجيد الباحثون التعامل معها ذرة فذرة، ويستغلون سلوكياتها الكمومية الغريبة، حتى ينفح أمامهم مجال من القدرات والنتائج الهائلة على الحياة اليومية. ومع ذلك، فليست العلوم النانوية أمراً جديداً، فطبيعة البيولوجيا الجزيئية() والكيمياء تكشف عن عالم نانوي تعمل الذرات والجزيئات فيه ضمن مقياس يتراوح بين 0.1 و100 نانومتر. الجديد في الأمر هو منابلة (معالجة وتحريك) الجزيئات أو الذرات فردياً. فالمجهر النفقي، وهو أول أداة نانوية، يعود إلى عام 1981. ويصوِّر بعض المتنبئين المتحمسين التقانات النانوية بأنها ثورة قادرة على تحقيق السعادة للبشرية والسلام في العالم. تكررت هذه المقولة في كل مرة حدث فيها انقلاب تقاني جديد (الآلة البخارية، والكهرباء، والمعلوماتية). فبماذا تعدنا التقانات النانوية إذن؟ 

المعلوماتية الأحدث
تمهد التقانات النانوية لآفاق جديدة تقنية واقتصادية في ميدان المعلوماتية الذي أوجدها عملياً. وهكذا، أتاح اكتشاف الظاهرة المسماة المقاومة المغنطيسية العملاقة زيادة سعة الأقراص الصلبة زيادة مذهلة في غضون بضع سنوات. واليوم يجري استكشاف فروع جديدة من المعلوماتية تسمى الإلكترونية المغنطيسية، أو أيضاً الفوتونية كسبل مستقبلية لزيادة سرعة الشبكات أكثر فأكثر وقدرة الحواسيب الحسابية والذاكراتية. وهذا أمر جوهري إذا عرفنا أن المعلوماتية تتسرب إلى كل ميدان وكل مكان، بدءاً من الثياب إلى السيارات مروراً بالهواتف النقالة. وفي الميدانين العسكري والفضائي أصبحت النمنمة وتصغير الكتلة وتخفيض الاستهلاك شأناً جوهرياً، فإرسال كيلو واحد من العتاد إلى المدار يكلف نحو 15 ألف يورو.
لكن ينبغي الانتباه إلى أنه لا يمكن اختصار التقانات النانوية إلى مجرد جانب من النمنمة، لأن هذه التقانات تعنى بخاصيات المواد نفسها، فتحوير مادة ما بالمقياس النانوي يعني في الواقع تغيير خواصها جذرياً. ومن المعروف اليوم أن خواص العديد من المواد الطبيعية ذات المواصفات الميكانيكية الاستثنائية متعلق إلى حد كبير ببنيتها بالمقياس النانومتري، وليس بتركيبها الكيميائي وحده. 

التأثير على الكائن الحي
بفضل التقانات النانوية يتوصل الإنسان، شيئاً فشيئاً، إلى فهم كيف تجيد العضويات الحية صنع مواد رائعة كخيط العنكبوت، الأكثر مقاومة من الفولاذ، والذي يتميَّز بمرونة استثنائية وقساوة تفوق قساوة الكفلار، الذي تُصنع منه الصدريات الواقية من الرصاص. وتتطلع التقانات النانوية تحديداً إلى نسخ هذه المواد الطبيعية الهائلة المواصفات من خلال تقليد العمليات التي تطبقها الحيوانات (التقليد الحيوي أو المحاكاة البيولوجية) عبر الهندسة الوراثية، أو من خلال التجميع الذاتي للجزيئات. إلا أن المادة الحية تبقى أكثر المواد النانوية الطبيعية عبقرية، فهي المادة التي تشكل الخلايا. إذن فالتقانات النانوية هي أداة مثالية للتأثير بدقة على العضويات البيولوجية. ويجرِّب الباحثون منذ وقت سابق كبسولات مجهزة بكاميرات دقيقة قادرة على استكشاف الأنبوب الهضمي، ونقل الصور من داخله، إن لم نقل إيصال الجرعة الدوائية إلى المكان المطلوب. ويتصوَّر بعض العلماء أدوية مُصنَّعة على نموذج الفيروس، قادرة على تعرّف هدفها (الخلية السرطانية مثلاً) وتدميره أو علاجه بوضع الدواء فيه أو بتحوير راموزه الجيني. وتعمل مختبرات عدة على منظومات إلكترونية توصل بالأعصاب لإزالة الألم، ومعالجة الأمراض الدماغية، ووصل الإنسان بالآلة.
هناك أيضاً ميدان واعد، أي المختبرات على الجذاذات المصممة للقيام باختبارات بيولوجية أو وراثية بزمن قياسي وبأدنى حد ممكن من العوائق. وستستطيع شركات التأمين أو الموظفون مستقبلاً تحديد التأهبات الوراثية عند فرد ما آنياً بعد أخذ عينة صغيرة جداً من دمه، وسيجهِّز الطبيب عيادته قريباً بوسائل تشخيصية عديدة تتطلب اليوم التوجه إلى مختبر تحليل لأخذ عينات. وفي الوقت نفسه، فإن دراسة الجينوم (ذخيرة الفرد من الجينات) ماضية في طريقها، وقد ساعدت التقانات النانوية على اجتياز خطوات جديدة في فهم آليات الأمراض الجزيئية والجينية.
ومن الآفاق التي تثير جدالات لدى لجان الأخلاق الفيروسات الصنعية، والوصلات بين الأعصاب والحواسيب، وشفافية الجينوم المطلقة، والآلات الميكروسكوبية غير المرئية. وهي آفاق لا بد من أخذها بالحسبان، لأن غياب المراقبة عنها أو تحولها عن أغراضها الإنسانية قد يتمخض عن نتائج كارثية طبية واجتماعية.
من جانب آخر، يرى البعض في التقانات النانوية ميداناً جديداً للصراع من أجل التفوق العلمي والعسكري والتجاري. لذا تنفق اليابان والولايات المتحدة وأوربا أموالاً ضخمة على المراكز البحثية وشركات الاتصال العاملة في هذا المضمار. 

الشعرة أنبوب بهذا المقياس
تعمل التقانات النانوية على تقريب الإنسان من الذرة، إذ أصبح الباحثون يرون الذرات واحدة فواحدة. وإذا عرفنا أن العلاقة بين الأنبوب النانوي والشعرة هي نفسها بين الشعرة والأنبوب، فإن رأس القرص الصلب الموجود على ارتفاع 15 نانومتر فوق السطح المغنطيسي يشبه تحليق طائرة ضخمة على ارتفاع 15 سم فوق مرجة خضراء. وستكون الشعرة المضخمة على هذا النحو أنبوباً بقطر مئتي متر. وتدشن تقنيات النانو عصراً جديداً، ولو أنه لا يزال هناك هامش قبل الوصول إلى حجم نواة الهيدروجين (0.0000008 نانومتر). وتشير دراسة إلى أن عائدات التقانات النانوية تجاوزت 100 مليون يورو عام 1999، ووصلت إلى 45.5 مليار يورو عام 2001، ومن المتوقع أن يرتفع هذا الرقم في غضون السنوات الست القادمة إلى نحو 700 مليار يورو. 

بنى نانوية
لدى العلماء طريقتان للعمل بمستوى النانومتر: إما اتباع سبيل النمنمة المتنامية، أو ترتيب المكونات الأولية للمادة فيما بينها.
لقد كان ابتكار مجهر المفعول النفقي() عام 1981 إشارة دخول إلى العالم النانوي، إذ استطاع الناس لأول مرة رؤية الذرات. بعد ذلك بعشر سنوات، دارت علامة شركة IBM المؤلفة من 35 ذرة زينون() حول العالم، واكتشف الناس منذئذ إمكان تحريك الذرات واحدة فواحدة باستخدام طريقتين: طريقة من الأعلى إلى الأسفل top-down، وطريقة من الأسفل إلى الأعلى bottom-up. وهاتان الطريقتان متكاملتان إلى درجة يصعب الفصل بينهما خلال عمليات التصنيع. المقاربة الأولى الهبوطية ليست سوى المزيد من النمنمة وتقليص الأشياء على نحو دائم، ونقش المادة نقشاً متنامي الدقة. وأداة المهندسين الرئيسية في ذلك هي تقنية الليثوغرافيا المستخدمة في صنع المعالجات الصغرية، إذ يضيء ليزر بالضوء فوق البنفسجي صفيحة حساسة للضوء، ثم تزال المادة التي لم تتعرض للضوء بالمعالجة الكيميائية. وقد طوِّرت أيضاً طرائق صنع جديدة مستوحاة غالباً من العالم الماكروسكوبي (العياني)، مثل: القولبة، والنحت، والطباعة.. إلخ. أما المقاربة الصعودية (أو طريقة التصنيع الصعودي) فتنطلق من عناصر صغيرة لبناء بنى أكبر، وهذه هي حال مجهر المفعول النفقي أو التجميع الذاتي، الآتية من فرع علمي متنامي الازدهار يُسمَّى (الكيمياء الجزيئية المفرطة). وللأحياء نصيب أيضاً في ذلك، إذ يجيد الباحثون منذ بعض الوقت منابلة بعض البكتريا، إن لم نقل الثدييات، لجعلها تنتج مواد دوائية على وجه الخصوص. 

منتجات تغير حياتنا اليومية
تفي التقانات النانوية بوعودها، إذ بدأت تظهر في الأسواق أشياء جديدة، من الإلكترونيات إلى مواد التجميل مروراً بعلم الأحياء وقطاع البناء بمواصفات غير مسبوقة، وتلك هي البداية فقط.
وتعد التقانات النانوية بعدد من التطبيقات الكمونية والمحتملة المدوِّخة، وقد وصلت بعض ثمرات هذه البحوث إلى الأسواق، وتشكل المواد والكيمياء جزءاً من الميادين الأكثر تقدماً. ووجدت الصناعات الإلكترونية نفسها على نحو طبيعي في قلب العالم النانوي لفرط نمنمة المعالجات، وقد عرفت كيف تستفيد بأقصى سرعة من أحدث تطورات الفيزياء الكمومية، لتزيد باستمرار من قدرة منتجاتها. وأخيراً بدأت التقانات الأحيائية والطب في استثمار التقانات النانوية، ولكن هل الأمر جديد فعلاً؟ لا نعتقد إطلاقاً، فالجينات التي تُنابل اليوم تنتمي إلى عالم النانو أيضاً. 


() biologie moléculaire علم الأحياء الجزيئي، هو علم دراسة بنية الجزيئات التي تشكل العضويات الحية ووظائفها، وتشمل دراسة البروتينات والأنزيمات والكربوهيدرات والشحوم والحموض النووية.
() microscope à effet tunnel مجهر المفعول النفقي(أو الماسح النفقي)، وهو المجهر الذي يكشف طبوغرافية العينات بالمقياس الذري. 
() xenon غاز نبيل يستخدم في المصابيح الومضية والقوسية وعدادات الإشعاع


----------



## Loverone (13 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

وشكرا على المعلومات النانويوية ،

السؤال الذي يتبادر إلى ذهني ، كيف نستطيع أن نستفيد ، كمهندسين (أفراد) من تقنية النانو !!

أنا فهمت سبل الاستفادة منها من قبل العلماء ، وكيفية عملها ، ولكن لانزال في مضمار التنضير ليس إلا. 

نحتاج إلى بضع سنوات حتى نتمكن من شراء شيء تسويقي نانوي؟!

أتمنى أن تكون سابقة في خدمة الخير لبني البشر ، وأن يمنع الله سبحانه وتعالى أهل الشر من الاستفادة منها 

لكي لا يستضعفوا الناس المساكين (المسلمين ودول العالم الثالث) بها.


----------



## ابو عزام f16 (17 مايو 2010)

مستقبل الصناعة العالمية هي تقنية النانو


----------



## Loverone (17 مايو 2010)

How we can MINIMIZE things?

what is that machine?, what they call it?


----------



## Loverone (17 مايو 2010)

and How it's work? it's need Nuclear power?


----------



## eng tariq (30 مايو 2010)

مشكور خيي كتير ....والله نتمنى ان يتوفر معلومات اكبر عن هذه العلم والتقنيه ...ارجوا ممن يتوفر لديه مزيد من الفائده ان لا يبخل علينا بهاا ...واكرري شكري لكم


----------

